# Does anyone remember Silly Putty?



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 22, 2020)

Floridatennisplayers thread about someone losing their Slime reminded me of Silly Putty from back in the 50's. It was some sort of goo that came in a plastic egg and you could stretch it,bounce it, spread it out over newspapers and the print would show . I loved doing it on the Sunday comics. 
We even tried to chew the stuff which definitely was not recommended.
The problem was that if left out of its little egg it would spread all over the place and was hard to get up. It also left terrible dull marks on furniture which I found out from the reaction my mother had  after I let mine escape overnight.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes.
Kids loved it and parents hated it. You could do stuff like this


----------



## Judycat (Feb 22, 2020)

It was originally made to clean dirt off of wallpaper back when people heated their homes with coal stoves.


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2020)

I remember it very well.  Silly Putty was worldwide.  I got it here in the U.S. & when my mom took me to France with her to visit her sister, I bought it at a store in Paris.
Besides lifting newspaper print, I also liked chewing it.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 22, 2020)

I loved Silly Putty!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)

Sure, I remember. Newspaper ink changed after awhile, so picking up images and stretching them to look funny doesn't work as well.

They use it for therapy after wrist/hand surgery. You squeeze it.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2020)

Judycat said:


> It was originally made to clean dirt off of wallpaper back when people heated their homes with coal stoves.


@Judycat , I read that was Play Doh that was used to clean wallpaper. I bet Silly Putty would work too, but would be more expensive.

Silly putty was made by accident during WWII in an attempt  to find a substitute for rubber. https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/68467/15-facts-about-silly-putty


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 23, 2020)

A lot of fun for a dollar!


----------



## win231 (Feb 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Judycat , I read that was Play Doh that was used to clean wallpaper. I bet Silly Putty would work too, but would be more expensive.
> 
> Silly putty was made by accident during WWII in an attempt  to find a substitute for rubber. https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/68467/15-facts-about-silly-putty


Silly Putty was fun to chew, but it had no flavor.
Play Doh was delicious.  I ate lots of it as a kid.


----------



## charry (Feb 23, 2020)

i remember play doh....it smelt of marzipan,   i used to sit and smell it alday lol  ,


----------



## toffee (Feb 23, 2020)

I love the smell it was oily  putty-my dad used it on our window frames ...
playdoh like that too ==yes charry it was like marzipan yummm


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Play Doh was delicious. I ate lots of it as a kid.


Wow, that explains a lot!!


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 23, 2020)

Yup, Silly Putty's a classic!  My older siblings had it, I had it, and I bought it for my kids.  A couple of years ago, I ordered one as a little "extra" gift for my oldest grandchild.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Silly Putty was fun to chew, but it had no flavor.
> Play Doh was delicious.  I ate lots of it as a kid.


Homemade Play Doh is the best .. especially with the better food colouring (not liquid). I used to make it for my daughter's Grade 1 class. We spent many an afternoon fashioning all sorts of things out of the stuff. Making "hair" with a garlic press comes to mind.


----------



## Victor (Feb 23, 2020)

Where I live it is still for sale.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> @Judycat , I read that was Play Doh that was used to clean wallpaper. I bet Silly Putty would work too, but would be more expensive.
> 
> Silly putty was made by accident during WWII in an attempt  to find a substitute for rubber. https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/68467/15-facts-about-silly-putty


Yes you are correct.


----------



## DaveA (Feb 23, 2020)

I guess I'm showing my age but we bought both Silly Putty and Play Doh for our kids.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes I remember silly putty, we received it as a gift perhaps once and had so much fun with it ....I don’t remember ever having store bought play doh though, my mother made edible homemade play doh as she was a primary teacher and had all the recipes.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

Lc jones said:


> Yes I remember silly putty, we received it as a gift perhaps once and had so much fun with it ....I don’t remember ever having store bought play doh though, my mother made edible homemade play doh as she was a primary teacher and had all the recipes.


Homemade Play Doh is more pliable, doesn't fade, and lasts longer.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Homemade Play Doh is more pliable, doesn't fade, and lasts longer.


And with my mom‘s recipe you could also eat it which we always loved.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2020)

Victor said:


> Where I live it is still for sale.



My God, Where do you live?  In 1959?


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> My God, Where do you live?  In 1959?


It’s also for sale at Walmart and the $ Tree.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> My God, Where do you live?  In 1959?


You can buy Silly Putty in lots of places; even on Amazon.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh!  Didn't know!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2020)

I didn't know Silly Putty was still for sale either. I got mine in the 50's when it first came out.  I wonder if they make it the same way. Play Doh wasn't around when I was a kid but had fun with it when my kids had it.


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 24, 2020)

Fresh new Silly Putty smelled good!  When it became really old, it could become runny, prompting its disposal.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 24, 2020)

They still make it but, the new stuff isn't as good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2020)

I had Silly Putty as a kid and loved it too.  I always copied colored comics from the Sunday newspaper.  Simple times then, didn't take much to entertain me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 28, 2020)

There is a long list of things that were invented by accident. I'm sure it is full of interesting stories.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 28, 2020)

We didn’t have either one when I was growing up. I bought it for my kids tho. I remember if you didn’t put Play Doh back in the can it would dry out n crumble n make a big mess! Silly Putty was fun,  my kids loved it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 3, 2020)

I remember all the above, and let's not forget thinning out the putty to a point where you could place it over your mouth and blow a bubble with it! Such a pleasing popping sound a Silly-Putty bubble made!


----------



## win231 (Jun 3, 2020)

I think I ate Play Doh because it tasted sweet & I've always had a terrible sweet tooth.
Good think we never had any Antifreeze in the garage.


----------



## jujube (Jun 3, 2020)

My sisters still hold it over me that they couldn't have Play Doh because the smell of it made me nauseous. It doesn't smell bad anymore.


----------

